# What size bushing do I need for Craftsman Dovetail Jig?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

It’s been at least 10 or more years since I’ve used my dovetail jig and I’m not sure if I have all the pieces. I thought there was a special bushing that came with it, but I just don’t remember and I can’t find it in my drawer. I mounted the jig to a cart years ago and it ended up as my catch all tool cart and a place to set my coffee. 

I have a number of dovetail bits and I just bought a Ridgid bushing set but I’m not exactly sure what size bushing to use and need some advice.I don't have any experience with bushings. 

Also it’s been a long time and I don’t remember much, but I do remember having problems and destroying a few pieces of wood. Don’t remember exactly what the problem was only that my drawers ended up a little smaller after cutting off the bad ends.  So I’m wondering if this Craftsman jig might not be worth the effort.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> It’s been at least 10 or more years since I’ve used my dovetail jig and I’m not sure if I have all the pieces. I thought there was a special bushing that came with it, but I just don’t remember and I can’t find it in my drawer. I mounted the jig to a cart years ago and it ended up as my catch all tool cart and a place to set my coffee.
> 
> I have a number of dovetail bits and I just bought a Ridgid bushing set but I’m not exactly sure what size bushing to use and need some advice.I don't have any experience with bushings.
> 
> Also it’s been a long time and I don’t remember much, but I do remember having problems and destroying a few pieces of wood. Don’t remember exactly what the problem was only that my drawers ended up a little smaller after cutting off the bad ends.  So I’m wondering if this Craftsman jig might not be worth the effort.


Hi Johnny - Yikes- I'm pretty sure asking Sears will be an exercise in futility.. They will probably be able to provide the part number for a discontinued Sears part but not much else.
Seems that I do remember reading where some of the Craftsman jigs used a .400 guide bushing but no idea if yours is one of those jigs.. The good news is I think that Ridgid bushing set you just bought has one... about the only guide bushing set I recall seeing that does.:laugh:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Johnny - Yikes- I'm pretty sure asking Sears will be an exercise in futility.. They will probably be able to provide the part number for a discontinued Sears part but not much else.
> Seems that I do remember reading where some of the Craftsman jigs used a .400 guide bushing but no idea if yours is one of those jigs.. The good news is I think that Ridgid bushing set you just bought has one... about the only guide bushing set I recall seeing that does.:laugh:


Thanks John, I was searching the internet and found a few thread at some other forums from other who were asking the same question, then I went to the Searsparts.com and found this. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...SMAN-DOVETAIL-TEMPLATE&blt=11&shdMod=31525790

Now I remember what it looks like and I may just have it after all. I’ve seen this thing in my junk box many times but for the life of me could not remember what it was.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Now I remember what it looks like and I may just have it after all. I’ve seen this thing in my junk box many times but for the life of me could not remember what it was.


:laugh:Been there, more often than not:laugh:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well what an ordeal, I found all the parts but the bushing don't fit any of my routers.

I had to remove my old router from my old table that I had permanently attached to and then I couldn’t find the screws to attach the base plate. I need to go through my stuff and put everything in plastic zip bags with them marked as to what goes to what.

Anyway I don’t know what to do with my old router table and will probably have to sell it all as a set with the router, because I’m not sure if you can find a router that fits the table. 

So I’m back to finding a bushing that fits my other routers. I had written 1/4” and 3/8” on the Craftsman bushings, but I don’t know what that means. I guess I'll have to get out the calipers.


----------

